# What would you guess the person above you weighs in their profile pic?



## kittyd7015 (Oct 14, 2020)

Just for fun! be honest...


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 14, 2020)

Sadly, I am very bad at this. I'm going to go 145 lbs


----------



## Jay78 (Oct 14, 2020)

I’ll make a guess...230


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 14, 2020)

Jay78 said:


> I’ll make a guess...230


Probably about right!


----------



## kittyd7015 (Oct 19, 2020)

231


----------



## Barrett (Oct 19, 2020)

kittyd7015 said:


> 231


154


----------



## kittyd7015 (Oct 20, 2020)

320


----------



## GrowingBoy (Oct 26, 2020)

138


----------



## SSBHM (Oct 26, 2020)

not much to go on, but let me guess 220 lbs -- probably not skinny since he's trying to grow, but not that big yet


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 26, 2020)

350


----------



## kittyd7015 (Oct 27, 2020)

280


----------



## SSBHM (Oct 27, 2020)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 350


Just a mere 344 right now... so you were close! I'm working on gaining more, so I hope you'll be off by maybe 50 to 75 lbs in the future  - I want to be a very big boy!


----------



## kittyd7015 (Oct 27, 2020)

344.5


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 27, 2020)

160.2?


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 27, 2020)

200?


----------



## Jay78 (Oct 27, 2020)

135?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 27, 2020)

240


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 27, 2020)

Jay78 said:


> 135?


101


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 28, 2020)

kinkykitten said:


> 200?


Over twice that lol!


----------



## GrowingBoy (Oct 28, 2020)

SSBHM said:


> not much to go on, but let me guess 220 lbs -- probably not skinny since he's trying to grow, but not that big yet



248 as of today.


----------



## kittyd7015 (Nov 2, 2020)

248?


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 6, 2020)

170.2 but after drinking two beers, 170.4


----------



## kittyd7015 (Nov 10, 2020)

342


----------



## Tad (Nov 10, 2020)

155 in the profile pic.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 10, 2020)

235?


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 10, 2020)

222?


----------



## kittyd7015 (Nov 16, 2020)

Amy 275


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 19, 2020)

Amy 350


----------



## Barrett (Nov 19, 2020)

Amy 415


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 27, 2020)

400


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 27, 2020)

Some of ya'll are close! One real close lol! A little hint, I posted it in the "What's your weight right now" thread a while back


----------



## kittyd7015 (Nov 28, 2020)

320?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 28, 2020)

This is getting confusing lol! I'm going with Kitty: 165?


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 28, 2020)

maybe we should change the guessing of weight to, "what would you like the person ahead of your post to weigh?"

obviously this would like encourage greater gluttony  

wonder if there could be prizes?!


----------



## squeezablysoft (Nov 29, 2020)

502? And yeah I like the "guess what you would like them to weigh" idea. So I'm open for either or both for anyone who wants to guess about me.


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm getting as wide as some door ways, so thought I'd share. 

Squeezablysoft you're a bit high, but I am flattered by your guess. Unfortunately I carry most of my weight in my torso and don't have huge legs or arms, yet. I just weighed myself at 371 tonight which is another gain for me. 

So Squeeze, I'm guessing you weigh 266 and I'd like you to weigh 336. How about it?


----------



## degek2001 (Dec 3, 2020)

AmyJo1976 said:


> This is getting confusing lol! I'm going with Kitty: 165?


I think 435 lbs? Am I right?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 4, 2020)

degek2001 said:


> I think 435 lbs? Am I right?


within 5 pounds, close enough lol


----------



## landshark (Dec 4, 2020)

AmyJo1976 said:


> within 5 pounds, close enough lol



440!

Good for you, that’s hot AF!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 4, 2020)

happily_married said:


> 440! Good for you, that’s hot AF!





happily_married said:


> 440! Good for you, that’s hot AF!


Actually is was 430 last time I checked, but the way things have been going this year it might not be long lol!


----------



## landshark (Dec 4, 2020)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Actually is was 430 last time I checked, but the way things have been going this year it might not be long lol!



430 is nothing to scoff at! Good for you!


----------



## degek2001 (Dec 7, 2020)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Actually is was 430 last time I checked, but the way things have been going this year it might not be long lol!



Wow so nice. I like it to read. Nice number... May be 440


----------



## kittyd7015 (Dec 15, 2020)

230


----------



## landshark (Dec 15, 2020)

kittyd7015 said:


> 230



160


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 15, 2020)

140?


----------



## kittyd7015 (Dec 17, 2020)

422


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 17, 2020)

kittyd7015 said:


> 422


Getting closer lol!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 17, 2020)

Kitty: 155?


----------



## kittyd7015 (Dec 22, 2020)

423?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2020)

155


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 22, 2020)

250?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 23, 2020)

AmyJo1976 said:


> 250?


Very close, 245


----------



## kittyd7015 (Dec 28, 2020)

246 after xmas lol


----------



## GrowingBoy (Dec 30, 2020)

178 by New Years day.


----------



## andre-grenierr (Dec 30, 2020)

127 kg


----------



## kittyd7015 (Jan 1, 2021)

no pic lol


----------



## MickRidem (Jan 1, 2021)

kittyd7015 said:


> no pic lol


Kitty, has someone guessed yours correctly yet? I'd guess 130?


----------



## kittyd7015 (Jan 6, 2021)

210?


----------



## MickRidem (Jan 6, 2021)

It's a little misleading because I'm only 5"4' so take my shortness into account!  210 is too high, but I'd love to try that some day!


----------



## kittyd7015 (Jan 10, 2021)

205


----------



## stevita (Jan 10, 2021)

142?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 10, 2021)

105?


----------



## MickRidem (Jan 10, 2021)

kittyd7015 said:


> 205


Unfortunately, much too high!


----------



## stevita (Jan 10, 2021)

190


----------



## kittyd7015 (Jan 15, 2021)

185


----------



## MickRidem (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm only 5'4" so a little looks like a lot more on me. I'm only 170 in this pic, and that is simply just not good enough.  LOL! *Heads back to kitchen*


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 16, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> 105?


trying to restart this party! so AmyJo1976, were you celebrating the holidays the way you're supposed to? let me hope and say you are 444 - just seems like a lucky number, that would look wonderful on you!


----------



## kittyd7015 (Jan 27, 2021)

380


----------

